
Basic income: Young California mayor sees value in paying poor to rise up - helloandyhihi
https://apnews.com/90de603473644ad98741a43b3d937043/Young-California-mayor-sees-value-in-paying-poor-to-rise-up
======
pmdulaney
"Rise up" is a poor choice of words. "Make the most of themselves" would be
much better. This isn't about throwing off the shackles of the man.

